# Oar Tower Suggestions



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Have you looked at the new NRS towers? They are 10 inches tall and are made differently now. I've only used NRS and AAA/DRE towers. I friend has the ones with the square base that bolts to the frame. You'd need a double rail frame of some sort to use those. Good luck with your project. Frame building......fun & frustrating all at the same time.


----------



## Alaskajim (Apr 5, 2011)

*NRS work for me*

I have a NRS 14E and an AIRE 16 Jag - both have had NRS oar towers for at least 10 years - no problems. I use cobra oar locks. I have a lot of time in both boats in all kinds of water and with many different loads - very light to too heavy. These towers are bullet proof and easily adjustable if your rowing configuration needs to change. We stack our boats a good bit of the time and the NRS (and some others) adapt easily to rotating outward to accommodate a second boat on top. I live in Alaska and most of our water is still ice - melting fast. I've been putting my boats together the last couple of days - good luck.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

NRS makes 3 sizes, I'd guess that one works for your geometry and I don't think you could say solid cast AL is weak, maybe the ubolt attachment but not the tower. As cataraftgirl said the new ones are much nicer, lighter and supposedly stronger. 

What are these rainbow style -arched DRE towers you discuss? Just went to their site and found nothin like that... 

I wanted something more adjustable than NRS and don't like the AAA/DRE handrail attachment either so I used AAA cast end fittings, pipe and lo-pros to make mine. All bolt together for now. Once I dial in my set up I'll probably weld them together or get some "stouter" ones built. 

I've used NRS towers for a dozen years with no problems, they are on virtually all of my friends boats and I've never even heard of a problem except for occasional turning. Which has always been due to light wristed wrenching in my experience. I only went away because I wanted adjustability to figure out my setup. I may very well just buy their towers down the road if mine end up close to 10" (my 8"er's were too short, so I sold them).


----------



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

I just put a set of the 10" towers on my boat. I have had no problems. I run the Ark all the time and just returned from a 5 day on the Colo. I put a small piece of rubber under the u-bolt. No slippage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's another option from the AAA website. STEEL OARLOCK STAND

You don't need anything under an NRS oar tower to prevent slipping in my opinion. I've run them for more about 10 years without a slip of any kind. I've jammed on them plenty on Sept. MFS trips without any issues. They are definitely not weak. My experience.....others may have different experience.

I don't think I'd call the AAA/DRE oar towers a design flaw. That's just how set screws work. They dig into the rail to hold. Lots of folks use speed rail fitting type frames and are quite happy with them. I used them for one season until NRS came out with the taller 10 inch towers. No movement, no complaints. I prefer the NRS because they are infinitely adjustable, and easy to remove from the frame without taking the whole thing apart. With a DRE speed rail fitting you have to slide them on & off the frame.

I have seen a few boat frames with the rotating rainbow type towers, but I don't know which company they were made by?

The link above is the type of tower my friend has on his older Recretec aluminum frames. They make risers for them, so he can adjust the tower height that way to suit taller rowers who use his boats.


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*DRE tower solution*

You can buy plastic rounded plugs that pop into the bottom of the DRE tower and totally take away the cutting material problem. Try Buyrailings.com.
Check the inside pipe diameter of the DRE frames/towers to get the right plugs.
They are cheap!


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Just recess the tower by an 1/8 inside the fitting. This way the polished fitting is the only thing rubbing on your tubes.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

My bad.....I thought bth meant how the set screws bit into the side rail was a design flaw.


----------

